# 52 new species discovered on Borneo Island



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16270956/


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

wow 400 since '96


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Borneo is one of the places on my list to visit before I die. Fortunately, it's not a terribly long or specific list, so it could happen 

This is one of the reasons why I love the tropics and especially the rainforest. I don't think that we'll ever find all the species hidden out there, which makes going into those jungles that much more exciting!


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Funny when I am reading this... they said "they have discovered".... 

They/The Western.... as if the people in Borneo, who most likely knew about the species and gave them names long before they were "discovered", have never exist...

Then they would give the animals some names... like that guy axelrodi...

.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, when they came out with that first initial discovery a year ago (where they found the Bird of Paradise), they had noted that the locals that were guiding those people had never been there either, so I sorta doubt that the locals there had known about all the species that have been discovered. Some, perhaps, but more the most part, I would guess are really new.

Regardless, they're all new to science and haven't been previously been described.


----------

